# Surge Protectors..snake Oil..or Not?



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

How many of you use surge protectors? How many of you have had problems because you DIDN'T use them?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I never had used one, when I bought the Winnebago though the PDI guy explained the major components and the damage that can be caused by a bad campground power setup. I didn't buy one of the expensive ones, but I think mine was about $90 for the 30AMP. It's only reset once since we bought it in 2006. Its a pretty cheap investment I think.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a TRANSIENT SURGE SUPPRESSOR one thats hard wired. It's like cheep insurance, if your in a campground and there is a lightning strike. For more info http://whatis.techtarget.com/definition/0,...i213630,00.html . James


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

I have one of the $99 ones from Camping World. Like everyone said its cheap insurance. I was reading an article somewhere (maybe here) about a surge in a campground that fried everyone's appliances except the guy that was telling about the surge protector. His was burnt to a crisp but that was all it got. He immediately went and got another one. I bought one shortly after reading that article


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

We don't have one now but it will be on my next order to CW.

Bob


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I just spent a nice chunk of money today to replace the head on our shore power cord. The original was _*melted *_in a lightning storm this past weekend at a CG in Niagara Falls, NY. I also just purchased a surge protector today because the next time it might not be so cheap!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I bought a 30 amp Surge Guard surge protector a while ago, and I think it was a couple hundred bucks. But it checks polarity before it allows power to go through to the OB, and it monitors and immediately cuts power if there is a surge in power, or if the power drops, which can cause just as much damage to the electrical components. Cheap insurance, you bet. A buddy of mine set off for a camping weekend a month or so ago, plugged in to the power pedestal, and a few seconds later he had a small electrical fire in the breaker panel of his trailer. Something went wrong, but it also ruined his camping trip, and his credit card suffered getting it all fixed. Still not too sure what happened there. I have been camping during a storm, and the park lost power. The Surge Guard stopped the power from passing through to the trailer before it caused any damage. Yup, cheap insurance. Highly recommended. There are cheap ones and expensive once, but anything is better then nothing.

Cheers.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Got one too, paid a couple hunderd bucks for it and its tripped a few times. Twice at the TT in Gloucester Va.







Cheap protection for your stuff. I saw an article in campers world mag of one burned up to a crisp from a spike.....his camper was fine, cant say that for the ones without it. Buy one.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Before I start researching, has anyone else done a camparison/review of surge protectors...looking for a portable plug in one...figured someone here already spent time researching.

thanks


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I bought this one...]
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ard/prodID=2279

Not really much to compare it to. Its a little pricey but the article I saw with one burned up was this one. Good enough for me.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

So which is better...the plug-in model or the hardwired ones? I can see where the portable ones could grow legs and walk away unless the lock is installed, they also seem kind of clunky at the pedestal.









bbwb


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

You can get a locking thing for the Surge Guard portable surge protectors. I just wrap a chain around it and lock it up.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I have one of those $99.00 camping world inline deals + I added an Autoformer to the TT for MUCH BETTER protection. It not only prevents surges but it will boost for those brown out scenarios as well.








*+*


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

OK Guys - Knock it off!!!!!

You are causing me to spend way too much money ......

I am getting ready for a 3-week trip to Yellowstone, and of cource after reading this thread I had to go to CW and get me a setup. I got this ...CW Item #1 ..... and this .....CW Item #2 ..... should work fine. The surge protector protects up to 1050J. OK for a small compact unit.

Now - I must stop reading ..... as I should be all set?????


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, i feel like such a newbie. Never even considered a surge protector. Gonna get one on the way to VA beach.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea...I guess I will stimulate the economy......again. Too many gadgets in the world. But I know with my luck that I had better get one.







Thanks all for your info. Its important.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Cheap insurance for sure. While on a camping trip last fall in Algonquin Park, we had several power outages and spikes, after about 4 days we were the only trailer in our area left as all the others had trouble and left!

It's money well spent as far as I'm concerned and I also have mine checked in the spring at a local motor repair shop to see if if its working properly!

Good camping.

Steve


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I just ordered one of the hardwire units today. It has surge protection plus over and under voltage protection. It should work pretty good.








Will wire it in where power comes in and wont ever have to worry about it growing legs and walking off.








Pretty cheap insurance i think.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I just ordered one of the hardwire units today. It has surge protection plus over and under voltage protection. It should work pretty good.








Will wire it in where power comes in and wont ever have to worry about it growing legs and walking off.








Pretty cheap insurance i think.


----------

